# Sleep Well Obi xxx



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

My Beloved Beardie Obi passed away this morning  Peacefully in his sleep. 

I know I should be thankfull for the fact I have had 6 years with him when the vets said he wouldnt last the night when i got him (MBD aswell as other kidney/liver problems) But I am completely heartbroken  

Sleep well Sweetheart, Thank you for all the baby food kisses..... 

Mummy misses you already


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Aww sorry to hear this, that pic is very cute!


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

So sorry Becca :sad:

R.I.P. Obi


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

sorry for your loss, he was a really cute bd!

You gave him 6 years! And he looked happy ! : victory:


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Rip Obi


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. R.i.p Obi.


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

so sorry to hear this.:sad:


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

R.i.p Obi


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*the force is strong..*

may the force be with you obi..
r.i.p..
sorry to hear..


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

RIP Obi, sorry you lost him.


----------



## onemadmut (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry to hear about obi !! but georgie is doing well thanx


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

poor little guy RIP Obi sorry for ur loss xx


----------



## horndog (Apr 21, 2007)

R.I.P Obi sorry for your loss keep ya cin up.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone 

I dont believe how hard it has hit me 
x


----------



## helenaz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

RIP Obi 
Keep your chin up hun, it is hard but if he was so ill at least he isnt suffering anymore and think of all the wonderful memories he has left you with.

Take care hun


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> My Beloved Beardie Obi passed away this morning  Peacefully in his sleep.
> 
> I know I should be thankfull for the fact I have had 6 years with him when the vets said he wouldnt last the night when i got him (MBD aswell as other kidney/liver problems) But I am completely heartbroken
> 
> ...


R.I.P


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

RIP Obi.


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

r.i.p. obi!!

he was absolutley gorgeous!

and the fact he survived shows how great life he had!!

xxxx
Jess


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP obi *sniffs*


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

i dont usually go to the RIP section.... it makes me upset:blush:

But Obi is adorable!!:flrt:
Sorry for the great loss:sad:


----------



## Pon (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry for you loss, RIP little fella.
xx: victory:


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

r.i.p obi


----------

